# An Italian Will



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't usually post on this section of the forum and I hope it's alright to but I have a problem that an Italian resident may be able to help with. My sister died in Bergamo last year and I'd like to question her Italian Will but no British or Irish solicitor will deal with it as it's under Italian law. Who can I talk to about this? I have very serious concerns. Also, are there any 'no win no fee' solicitors in Italy? I'd really appreciate any information at all at all.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

With luck, someone will wander by with some knowledge of the Italian legal system. However, the solicitors you've consulted so far may well have a point. the laws concerning inheritance here "on the Continent" tend to be quite a bit more directive than those in the "Anglo-Saxon" legal system.

Have you tried perhaps asking at the Italian Consulate in Dublin or London? They may be able to steer you to a "dual qualified" attorney. But often matters of inheritance are handled by notaires rather than solicitors. The US Consulate in Rome has a list of English speaking lawyers and notaries in Italy. Lawyers and Notaries | United States Diplomatic Mission to Italy You might try contacting one of them to see what sort of information or advice is available.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Bev. I've tried everyone but there is a wall of silence so I'll give this a try.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you want to challenge the will you'll need a lawyer. A notary is an impartial arbitrator and won't take sides.

I doubt anybody will take it on a win basis.


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks, I was hoping someone might as I can't afford a lawyer. I think those involved were counting on that. If I did, I think it would be declared null and void as there are so many things wrong. Then again, I don't know Italian law. Not looking too promising.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

On the website of the Consulate-General of Italy in Edinburgh there is a list of Italian speaking solicitors operating in Scotland, some of which are specialized in Italian family law.

You could try to contact some of them stating your case and see if they would operate on a "no win - no fee" agreement.


----------

